# Never use thy name



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Feb 16, 2020)

Got a message from RExx. Apparently, I am not allow to use the name RExx on my social media.


----------



## eaglehat (Feb 16, 2020)

The semi-literate quality of that ‘cease and desist’ tells me “your are” probably not in any serious danger should you choose to ignore it.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 16, 2020)

eaglehat said:


> The semi-literate quality of that ‘cease and desist’ tells me “your are” probably not in any serious danger should you choose to ignore it.


That’s what I was thinking too...???


----------



## Gordo (Feb 16, 2020)

Well at least they got "licensed" right...  I think yer okey fer now.


----------



## Dali (Feb 16, 2020)

Now I just wanna build a Malachite Overdrive, a Tyrian Distortion and a Sanguine Distortion...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 17, 2020)

pedjok said:


> View attachment 3078
> 
> Got a message from RExx. Apparently, I am not allow to use the name RExx on my social media.



What's the context? If your  selling clone pedals and using they're  name to do it, there  objection is understandable.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 17, 2020)

I can't unsee that! Thanks, Nostradoomus. ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 17, 2020)




----------

